# Rear View Mirror



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

After losing track of my wife 2x, and having a band of motocrossers "sneak" up behind me, I decided I need a rear view mirror for my Polaris and my wifes Yamaha. Not a lot of handlebar space on either, so need something that will clamp on the racks in front. Any ideas or experiences that will help?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

FishingJoe said:


> After losing track of my wife 2x, and having a band of motocrossers "sneak" up behind me, I decided I need a rear view mirror for my Polaris and my wifes Yamaha. Not a lot of handlebar space on either, so need something that will clamp on the racks in front. Any ideas or experiences that will help?


Get one for the back of your left hand.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Get one for the back of your left hand.


Easy and it works on quads and sleds


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

And some helmet earbuds and microphones. Nothing like real communication.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I picked these up on Ebay for mine after the same problems. lol Plan was to mount them on the rack, either clamped on a bar, or remove the clamp, drill a hole, and thru bolt them to it. I didn't like that set-up because they were too low and fixed. Really limited vision. Was still losing sight of what was behind me. I shifted some things around on the bars and made room for them on there. Much better vision with that set-up. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121368284494?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

ESOX said:


> And some helmet earbuds and microphones. Nothing like real communication.


I've been thinking about something like that. Any recommendations?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Downriver Tackle said:


> I've been thinking about something like that. Any recommendations?


These genuine Motorolas are great, beware the 20 dollar stuff, some is a pain to hook up and take off. Others sound like trash.
http://www.amazon.com/Helmet-Motorc...8142&sr=1-11&keywords=motorola+helmet+headset


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

We had radios and earbuds with push to talk for years for hunting and snowmobiling in our old Motorolas. Worked great. I received a set of new Midlands for Xmas and just picked up these ear buds and push to talks at Dicks in stock. 
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...96428:10042655-DSG:HUNTING_ELECTRONICS_RADIOS
I need a mirror solution also.


----------

